# Hausgrind settings thread



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

So, what do you dial in for your coffee, on the knock o clock ?

i tend to use it for ...

drip - technivorm

clever coffee

kalita wave

french press

vac pot

Still struggling to find the best number for each.

easier to post by full turn and a clock face number e.g 1.10 or 1.6 (being same as one and a half, or 1.5 decimal)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For most pour over methods, Chemex, V60, syphon - I set the dial to one and a half to one and three quarters from zero.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> For most pour over methods, Chemex, V60, syphon - I set the dial to one and a half to one and three quarters from zero.


Have you found a setting that works best for aeropress?

Not quite picking out the tasting notes on my current hasbean offering

Unsure wether to go finer etc to adjust the taste


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not much experience with Aeropress but would suggest going finer - less than one full revolution from zero or even less.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I use 1.6-1.8 for Kalita wave and 2 for 500ml chemex.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Not much experience with Aeropress but would suggest going finer - less than one full revolution from zero or even less.


Thanks will give that a go later


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm on 1.9 (is that 21:00?!) give or take a couple of notches, for Kalita 155, 19.5g/300ml water/2min25s


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Not much experience with Aeropress but would suggest going finer - less than one full revolution from zero or even less.


Depends on which aeropress method you use. I'm around 1.5-1.8 for most beans with the Hausgrind using a fairly quick recipe (all done in 1 minute 30). General method with aeropress is go for over extraction and then back off a bit. The 'bit' is very much about personal preference.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Depends on which aeropress method you use. I'm around 1.5-1.8 for most beans with the Hausgrind using a fairly quick recipe (all done in 1 minute 30). General method with aeropress is go for over extraction and then back off a bit. The 'bit' is very much about personal preference.


Is that a minute steep time then 30 seconds press ?

First coffee I used from mission in the hausgrind i hit all the tasting notes around 1.3

Other coffees have been lacklustre compared to first lot

Obviously struck lucky that time lol

I think my biggest annoyance with coffee is it's very hard to replicate brew after brew


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Are folks quoting settings from lock-up, or first signs of rub?

Anyone know the pitch of the adjuster thread?


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Are folks quoting settings from lock-up, or first signs of rub?
> 
> Anyone know the pitch of the adjuster thread?


I always quote from lock up


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Since, i started keeping notes i've noticed that that most of the good brews have come in the -1.9 to -1.3 range. This is for pourover, aeropress & immersion. I've generally had brews with sour notes around the -2.0 +

I'm quoting from where it becomes unreasonably tight to turn clockwise. This is where i understand it to have been calibrated to 0 (i got no instructions). I know that it will go tighter by just under a quarter turn because i tried it by mistake when i first got it - but it takes a lot of torque to get there and i understand may damage the grinder (Hausgrind website).


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Mike mc said:


> Is that a minute steep time then 30 seconds press ?


Yes, more or less. Start - add 30g water. Leave to bloom for 15 secs. 15 sec stir. Top up to 240g with water, another quick stir. Start plunge at 1.10, finish at 1.30. Lighter roasts are generally a higher water temp and/or finer grind to get same extraction. After a long time using 17g doses, we're now using 15g most of the time after spending some time with the refractometer on aeropress brews.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I must have missed this

V60 12 g 200g ( perger style ) 1.3-1.4

chemex 30g > 500g ( **** style ) 1.5-1.6

Sowden small ( mwjb style ) 0.6 -0.7 - long long steeps


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I have been doing my clever circa 1.6 but trying two or three each way.

Drip via my technivorm is at least 1.9 plus or my gold basket overflows...

cafitiere at least 2 turns.

Vac pot 1.6 but working back and have been as low as 1.3

i have no idea on grind size to be honest... The above seem to work but I may be missing the sweet spots. I don't do espresso but like the fact I can do if I need it. About time I posted having started this...at least my settings seem to match the ballpark ranges above.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I must have missed this
> 
> V60 12 g 200g ( perger style ) 1.3-1.4
> 
> ...


Get ya own style!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Get ya own style!!!


Are you the person that has been holding Daren hostage ....


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've just tried a Behmor Brazen Plus with 1.9 on the dial - was pretty good if still slightly lacking in taste. I'm going to tighten that up because I see a lower numbers from people in the past with V60 etc.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone got a starting point for French press just want to try a one off on a colleagues at work for the team with the latest lsol offering


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rdl81 said:


> Anyone got a starting point for French press just want to try a one off on a colleagues at work for the team with the latest lsol offering


Will depend on how long your steep time is


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I was going to try the hasbean brew recipe so 30sec steep with 200ml add the balance 4min then press but open to ideas


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rdl81 said:


> I was going to try the hasbean brew recipe so 30sec steep with 200ml add the balance 4min then press but open to ideas


Don't press, unless you have an Espro press, even then it's best to sift out fines before brewing.

How big is the press, typical 1L? What brew method is the Hausgrind currently used for (e.g. setting)?


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I use it for areopress and v60 at moment depending on the beans between 1.3 and 2.3 but typically 1.6 for the areopress and 2 for v60


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rdl81 said:


> I use it for areopress and v60 at moment depending on the beans between 1.3 and 2.3 but typically 1.6 for the areopress and 2 for v60


Then set it as you would for v60, brew with boiling water at pour & leave it in the pot until ~60c. Pour off the surface layer, fit the plunger, hold it in place and pour through it like a strainer (as per James Hoffmann's method), into pre heated cups.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Why not make a few V60 brews?


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

If the coffee tastes a bit flat then it's under extracted is that correct?

I'm using 1.9 on the Haus.

18grams to 300g water.

30s bloom then just pour the rest in while stirring the coffee grounds a few circles to mix them up.

Kettle 1min off boil.

At the moment my drawdown time is 2mintues.

I'm using a dark roast Rwanda beans.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Sounds under extracted to me and the drawdown seems a bit quick if 2 mins includes the bloom.

The coffee compass may help you pinpoint the flavours for under/over extraction https://baristahustle.com/blogs/barista-hustle/the-coffee-compass

How much water did you add at bloom? And did you agitate the bloom? Matt Perger suggests double the dose of water to coffee for bloom. And stir the bloom vigorously for 10 secs at start of bloom to get all the grounds properly wet. He also recommends using water straight off the boil. If you're using a pouring kettle you'll get an instant temp drop when you transfer it and another when you start and continue the pour.

Finally I'd suggest tightening the grind a couple of degrees to increase brew time.

I'm blooming for 30 seconds, which includes the 10 second stir/agitation, then adding the remaining water in circles continuously until target weight is reached. I do the tap and wobble to settle the grounds bed and on 13g/200 I'm getting a drawdown at around 3:13 (feldgrind 2+12). Getting delicious results with this.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

30grams of water, yep stirred it a bit. I don't normally stir.


----------

